# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?



## Jarafi (20. März 2019)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Alpenföhn präsentiert heute mit dem Brocken ECO Advanced einen neuen Budget-Kühler für preisbewusste User.
Designtechnisch orientiert man sich am großen Brocken 3, zudem soll sich  der Kühler einfach montieren lassen und eine grundsolide Kühlleistung  auch mit etwas Übertaktung liefern. 
Daneben verfügt er über einen 120-mm-Lüfter aus der WingBoost 3 Serie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ca. 30-35 Euro gibt’s den Kühler bei uns, klären wir, was der Kühler kann.

*Lieferumfang*

Im Lieferumfang befindet sich neben dem Kühler mit 120-.mm-Lüfter auch noch Montagezubehör. 
Wärmeleitpaste sowie ein zweites paar Lüfterklammern sind ebenfalls mit  dabei. Ein zweiter Lüfter kann so Optional montiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Brocken ECO Advanced
*
Der Brocken ECO Advanced kommt in der Einzelturmkühlerbauweise daher und hat eine Höhe von 149 mm.
 38 Aluminiumlamellen sowie eine schwarze Abschlusslamelle nach Oben bilden eine große Kühlfläche.
 Auf der schwarzen Abschlussplatte sind neben dem Alpenföhn-Schriftzug auch die Heatpipe-Enden ersichtlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vier 6-mm-Kupferheatpipes die auf der Unterseite direkt angeschliffen  sind bilden sowohl die Kontaktfläche zur CPU als auch zu den Lamellen im  oberen Bereich des Kühlers. Eingefasst sind diese in einen  Aluminiumblock. Zudem ist hier der Montagesteg fest integriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Von der Seite betrachtet fällt zudem das asymmetrische Design ins Auge,  hoher Arbeitsspeicher sollte also kein Problem darstellen. 
Für Frischluft sorgt ein 120-mm-Lüfter aus der WingBoost 3 Serie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dieser wird per PWM angeschlossen und verfügt über einen  Drehzahlbereich von 500-1600 U/min. Weiterhin hat er die Plusfunktion am  Kabel integriert, hier können bis zu drei PWM-Lüfter an nur einen  PWM-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard angesteckt werden. Der Lüfter bietet auf  der Rückseite zudem Antivibrationspads. 
Die Lüfterklammern ermöglichen zudem eine einfache Demontage des  Lüfters. Jeder Lüfter mit 120-mm-Borhungen kann auf dem ECO Advanced  genutzt werden.
 Rundum gelungen ist zudem die Verarbeitung von Kühler und Zubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Montage
*
Die Montage geschieht mithilfe des hauseigenen RockMount2-Systems. Es  müssen grob 15 Minuten eingeplant werden und es wird ein Schraubendreher  benötigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Retention-Module müssen vor der Montage demontiert werden. Dann wird die  Multibackplate je nach Sockel mit den gewindebolzen bestückt und unter  dem Mainbord platziert. Danach folgen Abstandshalter und der  Montagerahmen. Dieser wird mit vier Rändelschrauben fixiert. Nun wird  Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen, der Brocken ECO Advanced  platziert und mit Gefühl festgezogen. Auf einem AMD-System kann der  Kühler zudem auch in alle Richtungen ausgerichtet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Das Testsystem:*

•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    8-GB KLEV Urbane DDR3
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die  Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler  sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird  bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis  verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 15 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME  abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst  aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop  etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Volllast kommt Prime95 zum  Einsatz. 

Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses  wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt.
 Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von  23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör  beurteilt.
*
Kühlleistung
*
Der Brocken ECO Advanced bietet im Vergleich zum Vorgänger eine gesteigerte Kühlleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke
*
Bei maximaler Drehzahl ist der Brocken ECO Advanced dezent hörbar. Wird  der Lüfter runtergeregelt vernimmt man den Lüfter zu keiner Zeit mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
Fazit*

Der neue Brocken ECO Advanced hinterlässt im Test einen rundum gelungen  Eindruck. Er lässt sich einfach montieren und bietet eine  uneingeschränkte Kompatibilität mit Arbeitsspeicher, der über hohe  Kühlkörper verfügt. Auch lassen sich sämtliche 120-mm-Lüfter problemlos  am Kühlkörper montieren und das auch einfach, dank der Lüfterklammern.
Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger dem Brocken ECO liefert er sichtbar bessere  Temperaturen und zeigt auch direkten Konkurrenten wie dem Pure Rock oder  dem H7 kühlleistungstechnisch die Hecklamellen.
Zudem ist er auch noch einen Ticken leiser geworden, auch wenn man den  Lüfter mit maximaler Drehzahl aus dem System dezent wahrnehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Brocken ECO Advanced mischt Alpenföhn im Preisbereich von 30-35  Euro den Markt durch. Eine gute grundsolide Leistung, einfache Montage  gepaart mit hohe Kompatibilität machen den Brocken ECO Advanced zum  Kühler für alle Lebenslagen.

Wenn sich der Preis bei ca. 32/33 Euro einpendelt kann hier nichts falsch gemacht werden.
*
Positiv:*
•    Gute Kühlleistung 
•    Bessere Leistung als der Vorgänger
•    Schicke Optik
•    Plus-Funktion am Lüfter (PWM-Weiche)
•    Sichere & simple Montage
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare 120-mm-Lüfter
•    Optional zweiter Lüfter
•    Hohe RAM-Kompatibilität

*Negativ:*
•    Dezent hörbar bei 12 Volt


----------



## Jarafi (20. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## EyRaptor (21. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Danke Jarafi ^^ deine Tests lese ich immer sehr gerne.

Den Kühler hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Schirm, aber er scheint ja eine recht gute P/L Empfehlung zu sein.
Der Ben Nevis Advanced hat mmn. aber ein noch besseres P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Danke für den Test erstmal!



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der Ben Nevis Advanced hat mmn. aber ein noch besseres P/L Verhältnis.



Was ähnliches hatte ich schon bei CB geschrieben: Es kommt immer drauf an, was man als Leistung definiert. Sicher sind ein Ben Nevis A oder gar ein Matterhorn für das Geld die stärkeren Kühler. Wenn man jedoch die Gestaltung/Optik mit als Leistung nimmt bekommt man bei Brocken ECO A dann doch das schönere bzw. aufwändigere Paket fürs Geld. Schöne schwarze Deckellamelle, vernickelte Heatpipes. Da wirkt der Ben Nevis doch argh nackt/billig gegen


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Grade mein Zweitsystem gebaut aus Gebrauchtteilen. Aktuell betreibe ich das mit dem Intelstandardkühler. Bei ca. 35€ würde ich in den kleinen Brocken hier investieren. Auf meinem Hauptsystem werkelt ein Brocken 3 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Könntest du noch eine Rasierklinge oder ähnliches auf die Bodenplatte auflegen das man sieht wie plan die Heatpipes geschliffen wurden?


----------



## Octobit (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Danke für den schönen Test zum interessanten Kühler. 
Die Fotos sind echt schön geworden aumen1:

Ein paar Rechtschreibfehler haben sich aber eingeschlichen (Kupferhatpipes z.B.)

Ist jetzt nicht zu diesem Test, mit aber gerade aufgefallen: Hast du eine Erklärung, warum z.B. der Pure Rock Slim besser unter 12V performt als der Dark Rock 3? Deine Temperaturen sind ja Deltas zur Raumtemperatur, da hätte ich das dann nicht erwartet. Hast du zufällig mehrere Durchläufe gemacht und gemittelt? Was ist dann da so die (Standard-)Abweichung?

Grüße,
Octobit


----------



## Jarafi (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*



Octobit schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Test zum interessanten Kühler.
> Die Fotos sind echt schön geworden aumen1:
> 
> Ein paar Rechtschreibfehler haben sich aber eingeschlichen (Kupferhatpipes z.B.)
> ...



Servus, Danke dir.

Das ist ganz einfach, ich habe die Test gemacht, wie es aufgelistet ist.

Bist du bei der Lautstärke oder den Temps? Weil bei der Lautstärke stimmt das ja.




Abductee schrieb:


> Könntest du noch eine Rasierklinge oder  ähnliches auf die Bodenplatte auflegen das man sieht wie plan die  Heatpipes geschliffen wurden?



Hab keine Rasierklingen, aber suche was anderes


----------



## LastManStanding (22. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Sehr gut!

Hinweis:
Bei "Temperaturen Einzelkühler" steht "Borcken" im Bild (r u. o) vertauscht.


----------



## Jarafi (26. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?*

Danke dir, tausche ich morgen aus! LG


----------

